# Navarre Lawn Maintenance



## Bill904 (Oct 11, 2007)

7 years experience with in the Navarre Area. I work from Mary E, to Gulf Breeze, prefer to stay as close to Navarre as possible due to gas prices. I am older, wiser, college educated . We do light clean ups, our basic mowing, stringing , edging, blowing for most lawns like Holley By the Sea is $40-50 dollars per visit. If its a smaller lot, 35-40 in most other areas. I am not one that comes in and flys thru with a big mower, gone in 15 minutes. I treat your lawn like my own. My motto is "Do it right the first time". On lawns that want only to be cut once a month, I charge $50.00. I also do smaller landscape jobs, of $1,000 or less, Dependability is important, if I tell you something, I do it. If I set a time, I am their, or I am calling to let you know why. Email me at [email protected], or call me at 850 982 6858 . I also do concrete overlays , drives and patio's. Leave a message, I may not always hear the phone, but I check it frequent.


----------

